# Revolution "overload"



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently purchased the Aristo Revolution and have installed the plug and play diesel boards in 3 Dash 9s. I am using a MRC 10amp pack to control my trains. I have the throttle turned up to 90% power and when I step the revolution over 50% the engine shuts down and "overload" displays on the the TX, I reset it and I am off an running again until I try to apply over 50%....if I keep it to 50% the engine will run and never shut down...sometimes I can get it up to 60%. Now, if I run the engine in reverse I can run it the TX to 100% and the engine will run just fine. I have tried turning the MRC down to 70...60...50...no matter what I have it on if I try to go over 50% or so with the TX the engines shut down.....can anyone tell me what is going on? It does the same thing with all 3 engines...I have tried another MRC and have the same resutls


----------



## Rfrieda (Dec 20, 2012)

I had the same issue last year. I was using the revolution non plug and play boards on two engines. The printed wire locations were mis labeled on my boards. Check the power and motor wires. Mine would "overload" in fwd but run fine in rev. So I reversed polarity and it would run fine in fwd and "overload" in reverse. fix it before you start blowing fuses! 
Hope this helps. 
Robbie


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestion, I did simply follow the directions when I installed the cards in the engines. I am not 100% on the wiring of these engines so I didn't feel comfortable just cutting wires....so it's just a matter of cutting and soldering a few wires differenlty? I tried to order the CP boards for the cards but I am not sure this will help considering the engine runs fine in reverse....any idea why it would overload at all? Doesn't seem right that it does


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

One run of dash nines were really bad....needed new sockets and wiring. At this point, getting those boards may be an issue. 
It looks like one leg of the motor output somewhere is connected hard or soft to one leg of the track. 
Quick test: Flip the forward/reverse switch on the MRC and see if the issue changes direction. 
If it does, pull the Revo, ohmmeter carefully track socket to each motor...then the other track socket to teach motor lead. 
Then call Navin. 

If you can't find the forward reverse switch on the MRC, pick the loco up, turn it to the opposite direction and see. 

TOC


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I can not stand aristo wiring!!!!!!!! I poped a Revo in my 1st dash 9 and it messed it up... so I never use the aristo socket... i gut the locomotives and do my own wiring... the later loco sockets are better but the lights still don't work right


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am not familiar enough with the wiring to try to rewire the unit, I don't seem to be able to find a wiring diagram for the Dash that explains what goes where. I didn't even think about changing the direction on the MRC. I did try to reverse the direction internally in the Transmitter but had the same results. I was able to buy 4 boards about a year ago and have 3 of them left (purchased extras for a rainy day), I can try that but I have 3 Dash 9s doing the exact same thing, one of them has one of the new boards in it. I hear good things about Navin but I have never been able to get in touch with the guy by phone or email...anyone have his cell #....LOL Thanks for all your suggestions, I will update you with the outcome


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

When you buy a Revo, doesn't the box come with a spare socket? 
If it was mine, given that the fire sale in NJ included parts (apparently), I'd be gutting it and putting a stand alone socket in and wiring from there. The issue will be lights.


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have tried all the suggestions except for rewiring the engine. I have converted the units back to their orgional condition and they both run just fine without a problem. It has to be something with the voltage capibilities of the Revo RX, I just don't understand why it would not operate off the same track power the engine runs on now w/o overloading....it's frustrating to say the least. I guess I will wait for the Compacitor boards to come available and then try using one of them to see if it makes a difference. The sound is great in the Revo but the product isn't as plug and play as they suggest...unless I am just overlooking the obvious....I would love to hear any others experience with this product....I can't be the only one that has this issue when simply trying to use the plug and play approach


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

What happened when the reverse switch on the MRC was thrown? 
Did you unplug the Revo and ohmmeter the track and motor pins?


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

When I reversed the switch on the MRC I had the exact same problem. I did notice before I converted back to stock that the problem was occuring in reverse as well as forward. I did not try to Ohmmeter the track....are you looking for the voltage the motors are picking up....I need a little help of what I need to do. I did check the output of the MRC on the track...it puts out 28 VDC at 100%, I normally run it at 80% and it puts out about 24 VDC


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Pull the Revo. Probe the motor and track sockets, looking for any resistance. 
Go one track socket (end two, if I recall....two on one end are one rail, two on the other are the opposite rail) to the motor socket ports.


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mayby you can help me by explaining what you mean by looking at the photos, I understand what you mean by ohming out for resistance but I am not sure what part of this RX I need to be looking at....thanks again for your help and suggestions


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Not the Revo. The socket. 
You are looking for a load between track pins in the socket and motor pins, with Revo removed.


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

ok, so everything appears to be normal from the motor pwr pick ups to the board pin socket. I have tested it and it doesn't appear to have any resistance when power is applied w/o the Rev involved. The power increases properly. I am at a loss for why these engines overload when the Rev is installed, do you think it's because I don't have the CP boards installed....everything I am reading says you should use them if you are using track power to run the engines with the Rev.....I have looked all over online and the videos and information posted don't mention anything about this problem. I am waiting for a response from Navin at Aristo but it's been a week now on that


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Not power. Ohms. 
How are you checking resistance with power applied? 
The thought here is you have a sneak path somewhere....Super Socket board, wires, who knows. 

Ohm the motor to each track pin, and also needs to do this 
twice, second time with probes reversed, because an ohm meter uses DC to measure, thus there could be a diode 
type sneak path between two points. 

So you use the "red" probe on one motor lead (pin 3) and "black" probe on 
each track lead, sequentially pins 1, 2, 11, and 12. 

Now put "black" probe on pin 3, and "red" sequentially on pins 1,2,11,12. 

Now test motor lead on pin 10 same way. 
Note the readings on a piece of paper. 
Report back. 

TOC


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Above with the Revo fully removed, loco off the track, no power anywhere.


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks again for your help....you mean to do this on the plug in port on the circut board...correct? do have have any suggestions on what I can put in them to be able to get a reading? the probes are too big to make contact inside the plug in


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Well....you can remove the board and probe the solder joints on the back side of the sockets....or....find some diodes or resistor with leads about the same (no bigger) than those on the Revo, plug them in, probe the socket end of the lead (not the opposite end of the component). 
Personally, when I trim excess lead length off, I usually keep about 4 of them in a small pile on the corner of my workbench for that purpose.


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

this is a shot of the underside of the PC board, I used the VOM and check both the black and red indicated points above with both the red and black leads and then used the alternate lead on all the points indicated in yellow, the VOM never changed from "OL" indicating to me that I don't have any resistance between any of these leads...should there be?

I have good continuity on the Motor ports (yellow) and between the points indicated in red/black 

Is this what you were wanting me to try? Thanks again for all your help


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Normally, OL (OverLoad) means you need to switch the meter to a higher range in order to get a reading. 

JackM


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I checked the board again and found that on the points circled red/black I have 1.5 ohms of resistance when checked with the probes in the postions shown as well as reversed. when I checked the others the VOM remained in "OL" or "open limit" showing no resistance.


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted By pipedoc55184 on 09 Dec 2013 08:44 PM 
I checked the board again and found that on the points circled red/black I have 1.5 ohms of resistance when checked with the probes in the postions shown as well as reversed. when I checked the others the VOM remained in "OL" or "open limit" showing no resistance. 

Can I jump in here with a bit of a terminology assist? When your meter reads OL - open loop - it means there is no circuit between your probes, or if there is a circuit, the resistance is greater than the range on your meter. It's not "no resistance", it's very large resistance.

No resistance, or 0 ohms, is what you get when you have a perfect connection by touching the probes together.


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I really appreciate everyone's input on the trouble shooting approach for this problem but I am not convinced that my problem resides in the engine boards or the engines at all....I have 3 AR Dash 9s with the exact same problem....does anyone think it's the MRC power G that I am using to power it.....there are several commonn denominators....all engines are AR, all are Dash 9s, all are using the crest RX/TX Revolution, all are using track power and all are being powered by a MRC power G...I have tried 2 power Gs with the same result, I have the same problem with all 3 engines....does anyone use a MRC to run the revolution or does everone simply use a transformer to provide power and use the revolution to throttle the engines....does this make sense? I am not an electrician or electictrical engineer...simply just a train hobbiest looking for anyone that has had this experience and how they resolved it.....I am going to shop around for a transformer and see if that resloves it, if anyone has other ideas please share


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanted to update everyone.....the CRE-55468 arrived, I reinstalled all the revolution recievers in the engines and they run flawlessly, the MRC power G appears to have been the problem the entire time. My suggestion is if you are going to use the Revolution you purchase the CRE-55468 to run your trains. The engines no longer "overload" when full power is applied and the sound is great! I appreciate everyones assistance and guidance on this problem! I could not be happier than I am right now with this set up.....but oh boy was it a process!


----------

